# Blue line on monitor screen



## SexaCuti0n3r (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section but:

I recently purchased a BenQ FP202W 20.1" Widescreen Monitor from Newegg and for the first couple of days, it worked fantastically. Then I noticed there was a blue line that appeared going down the right side of the monitor. It's completely visible in black areas and during a game of Counter-Strike. It has become quite bothersome and I've only had the monitor for a little over a week. Is there a solution or am I one of those unlucky people that recieve defective products, please help.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would suggest that you RMA it back to newegg.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree.

Try another monitor, if you can. If you don't get the same problem, it means the monitor is faulty, and you'll need to return it.


----------



## SexaCuti0n3r (Jul 31, 2006)

unfortunately, i can't RMA the product back to newegg since they don't warranty monitors so i'll have to send it to BenQ. Thanks for the input people, appreciated.


----------

